# Minneapolis Music on XM



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Marty Stuart's American Odyssey: Minneapolis (New Episode!)| 2 XMX| 12:00 PM to 12:00 AM (12 hrs)Each episode of Marty Stuart's American Odyssey focuses on a different part of the country and brings the musical sounds and stories of that region to life. Today, XMX dedicates 24 hours to a brand new episode, as Marty and his Fabulous Superlatives head to the land of a thousand lakes, and Minneapolis, Minnesota!


For those who think that the "Minneapolis Sound" started with that little purple guy, this show covers Minneapolis music from even before I moved there as a high school junior (1965).

I just tune in and I already heard one error. He introduced a Prince portion talking about him having been known as "Rogers Nelson" before being called Prince. This is incorrect in that his real name is "Prince Rogers Nelson" and he was always called Prince, well, other than the time he changed his name to an unpronounceable symbol.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Very bad programming. :barf: Way too much filler and not enough REAL local music.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Too bad.

I've got to tell you a Minneapolis music scene story. A friend of mine was at one point very active in the Minneapolis music scene, years ago when Prince was a struggling artist. My buddy, while playing a totally different kind of music, considers himself very talented and has a couple of Grammys to back that up. He didn't think Prince Rogers Nelson had anything on him. They were competitors. But of course Prince hit it big and my buddy didn't, ending that competition.

Soon afterwards, my buddy, whose nickname is Mooch, was walking down a Minneapolis street. Coming toward him was his rival, now with a posse. As the masses parted enough to allow my friend to pass, Prince, showing he's cool, said, "Hi, Mooch."

My buddy responded, "Hi, Rog." A Cheshire Cat grin lead him further down the street.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Great story. I did tons of business with Prince when I was in the pro audio business there (designed, wired and installed the system he used for recording much of the Purple Rain project). What was your friend's real name. I may have known him.... pm if you desire. 

As for the program I could have put together a MUCH better and more interesing program.


----------

